# Help!



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

Alright it's not the end of the world but my status aerial and my piezo have both stopped working and I am lost in France (Actual at the brill Parc verger)...a week after my MH service! Anybody know if they are linked eg share a fuse? not sure if piezo needs leccy. Anyway if anybody from Swift still reads this forum or anybody else has a e560 , any ideas please


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

No it won't be linked. Piezo doesn't need external electric as it generates it's own by applying stress to it.
Is your signal booster switched?


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi,

Can you let me know the age of your MH? If so, I'll look at the wiring schematics and confirm which fuses you need to check.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Age of vehicle*

Hi 
Thanks for early reply
it's a July 07 
To be fair I've got my aldi satellite system set upnow so don't really need it. But thanks anyway
Barry


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Barry,

Both the hob ignition and multimedia system (including the aerial and TV if this is also on 12V) are protected by Fuse F12. 

I assume the entire system has failed, in which case I would replace this 10A fuse, and see if it solves the issues.

I hope that helps.

Ash


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Thanks swift*

Hi 
Evenyually got round to fixig the fuse which solved all the probs as you suggested....inc piezzo ignition!!!!!!!!
Thanks
AMAZING SERVICE EVEN WHEN ON HOLIDAY! WELL DONE SWIFT
bARRY


----------

